
This Twitter bot tricks angry trolls into arguing with it for hours - jbuild
http://www.dailydot.com/unclick/arguebot-twitter-bot-bait-jerks/?fb=ss&prtnr=thrillist
======
eyeJam
I think my favorite part of this bot is that the bot replies don't even
reference what the troll said. It just spits back a different phrasing of
"you're wrong" over and over and over.

------
oldmanjay
Based on the conversations I've had on twitter with some left-leaning folks
it's pretty unfair to pretend something like this only works on those with
conservative beliefs.

------
stevenh
This is wonderful to hear about! Sarah Nyberg has done such fantastic work
with promoting the cause of social justice on Twitter for the past few years.
I'm glad she's still doing what she loves and making the world a better place
in the process.

~~~
tmnvix
> I'm glad she's still doing what she loves and making the world a better
> place in the process.

In my opinion a bot that insults people isn't going to improve the state of
the world. Quite the opposite.

------
EJTH
There you have it! Your avarage liberal is indistinguishable from a simple
markov chain.

~~~
mejari
When you provide someone who has built up a false image of what a liberal is
in their head, if you provide them that image they'll more easily accept it as
real.

